# Nintendo Should Go Mobile



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2012)

> So, there are Nintendo+Apple fans as demonstrated by this plead on Facebook and their website to get Nintendo to develop for phones. (Seem more for Apple products specifically.) The person gives the same tired arguments such as handhelds are dieing and not wanting to carry more things, but what stood out to me the most was at one point the person said they should add controls to the phone or a phone features to their handhelds. Something similar to a discussion here time ago. 218 likes on Facebook at the time of posting.


Source


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd rather buy systems than a 600 euro phone to play my ninty games.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

I was under the impression Nintendo was mobile since the Game Boy


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 26, 2012)

nintendo is mainly video games, they will never do it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know, that picture seems pretty phoned in.

It's a viable market, but not one think Nintendo is in any rush to chase after. They can afford to put it on hold for now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

The mobile industry is and has been analyzed by Nintendo since the year 2000 - they had a deal with Nokia to develop a prototype Nintendo Phone and the R&D went far enough to create a prototype device, which later got the red light from the Director's Board. That said, I'm sure it left a legacy behind it and Nintendo just might jump in when they believe "the technology is there".


----------



## Dork (Sep 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS

There's your mobile device.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Where's that NO GOD NO gif when you need it?


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 26, 2012)

I would never see Nintendo do this move...
But if they do it...
2012! That's the only reason for it. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> Where's that NO GOD NO gif when you need it?


I don't see why people are so afraid of the somewhat inevitable merger of the two markets. Smartphones are gaining in power, connectivity is a big thing as of late and handheld consoles will require *extensive* use of 4G networks, sooner or later. This doesn't mean that consoles will somehow become "worse" - they'll be pretty much the same as they are now.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Where's that NO GOD NO gif when you need it?
> ...


I suppose - I just don't see the main advantage. Sure, cellular networks would be nice for internet, maybe even online gaming on the go, but it'd just ramp up costs further. It'll probably have additional subscription fees as well, and if you want to use it as a phone without having a headset glued to your head the handheld design will be quite heavily influenced as well. Most people who want a phone won't buy it because it's bigger and more annoying to carry around a 3DS than an iPhone (and less hipster, but that's beside the point) and most people who want a gaming handheld would prefer a cheaper device.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Where's that NO GOD NO gif when you need it?
> ...


I am not against the idea. I just find it a bit weird though because Nintendo has dismissed the Idea numerous times. 
But again if they do it, then there's only one logical explanation...

2012!!! THE YEAR WHEN HUMANITY DOES INEXPLICABLE THINGS!
Don't ask, a lot has happened this year that made me think this way. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> I suppose - I just don't see the main advantage. Sure, cellular networks would be nice for internet, maybe even online gaming on the go, but it'd just ramp up costs further. It'll probably have additional subscription fees as well, and if you want to use it as a phone without having a headset glued to your head the form factor will be quite heavily influenced as well.


I don't agree with the "ranking up the costs" argument - the contemporary designs of handhelds already feature everything they need except for a GSM module, and those are *cheap*. Moreover, I don't think it would require as many "form factor" changes as people think it would. Even if the clamshell design was not dumped by Nintendo, they can easily mount a "Twist Screen".






...so no fear of using a slider there - the contemporary design for a "smartphone face" can still be used without sacrificing the clamshell.


----------



## Shoat (Sep 26, 2012)

I think that the overlap between usual nintendo customers and the usual smartphone/tablet buying people is way too small for nintendo to take the risk of making such a device.

Though I suppose it would be nice if someone would bring down Apple's reign of terror that keeps the prices extra high, the competition extra sued and that shits out the exact same product once every year.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Shoat said:


> As long as such devices are as ridiculously expensive as they currently are (and, thus, unavailable to the VAST majority of nintendo's usual customers) they are not even remotely worth the development cost.


They're more expensive because they're beefier than the average Nintendo console - this doesn't mean that they have to be. I'm guessing Nintendo would use a proprietary system, and as I said, it would not rank up the costs.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Would anyone really want a 2 cm thick smartphone when everything is supposed to be as thin and light as possible though? Oh, and this is not an argument but a question: why is the 3G Vita 50 bucks more expensive than the regular version if you only need to add some cheap stuff for smartphone-like functionality? Or is incorporating 3/4G pretty expensive and are you just assuming Nintendo will use this in their handhelds anyway?

Oh, and a Nintendo smartphone App Store would need to be FAR more lenient on new content than Nintendo has always been. It's a huge switch for Ninty and I don't see them doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> why is the 3G Vita 50 bucks more expensive than the regular version if you only need to add some cheap stuff for smartphone-like functionality? Or is incorporating 3/4G pretty expensive and are you just assuming Nintendo will use this in their handhelds anyway?


The Vita 3G incorporates both a GSM module and a GPS module. As you can see, it "ramped up" the costs by whole $50 (for the customer, not for Sony, of course). Can't call that expensive.

By the way, not everything has to be "thin" - not when it's meant to have a gamepad attached. Slider smartphones are still manufactured for those who want a keyboard or a gamepad. (See: HTC's and Sony/Sony Ericsson's line-up of phones). Certain features should not be sacrificed in a handheld gaming device - it's simple as that.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > why is the 3G Vita 50 bucks more expensive than the regular version if you only need to add some cheap stuff for smartphone-like functionality? Or is incorporating 3/4G pretty expensive and are you just assuming Nintendo will use this in their handhelds anyway?
> ...


50$ on a device that's 170$ (using the 3DS as example again) seems like a pretty big increase to me. Also I said ramped, not ranked - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramp_up - although it's possible you can't use that word there. I'm not a native English speaker, you know >_>


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> 50$ on a device that's 170$ (using the 3DS as example again) seems like a pretty big increase to me. Also I said ramped, not ranked - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramp_up - although it's possible you can't use that word there. I'm not a native English speaker, you know >_>


You are correct, mr.Grammar Nazi.  Thanks, I fixed my post.

As for your "$50 is a lot" argument, this $50 dollars makes you _save _money rather than _lose _it. Without said functionality, you'd have to _buy a phone_, and the price of said phone would most likely be higher than $50.

You get 4G/GPS functionality for $50 - no more, no less. I can't argue with that. Future designs could also include the phone function, and we're on about the fututre, aren't we?


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > 50$ on a device that's 170$ (using the 3DS as example again) seems like a pretty big increase to me. Also I said ramped, not ranked - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramp_up - although it's possible you can't use that word there. I'm not a native English speaker, you know >_>
> ...


I have a 30$ phone so that's not necessarily true, but I'm an exception  Oh, and I didn't mean to be a grammar nazi, I thought you were the one being a grammar nazi because maybe I shouldn't have used the phrase "ramped up". As for future phone functions: I suppose. I just don't think it'll work with Nintendo's current online functionality. Let's see them increase the user-friendliness of their eShop first. I don't think having an App Store where it's pretty much impossible to find what you're looking for unless you know the exact name is a good idea. It also needs to be MUCH easier for devs to get their apps on there. Current Nintendo is just too restrictive to work with a smartphone handheld.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> I have a 30$ phone so that's not necessarily true, but I'm an exception  Oh, and I didn't mean to be a grammar nazi, I thought you were the one being a grammar nazi because maybe I shouldn't have used the phrase "ramped up". As for future phone functions: I suppose. I just don't think it'll work with Nintendo's current online functionality. Let's see them increase the user-friendliness of their eShop first. I don't think having an App Store where it's pretty much impossible to find what you're looking for unless you know the exact name is a good idea. It also needs to be MUCH easier for devs to get their apps on there. Current Nintendo is just too restrictive to work with a smartphone handheld.


Which is why we're talking about a future, at least a generation or two away from now. 

I want to see Nintendo on-top of their game again with the WiiU and the 3DS - know if they're prepared to enter the "mass market" rather than just cater to their current fanbase. (No offense to Nintendo fans, but that's what they've been doing throughout the last generation.)


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2012)

They can have two separated shops. Specific hardware  Android market + eshop. Nintendo getting a cut from both.
Requirements base on balancing of the  markets. Ie. System resources

On the phone right now, so it hard to get my point across.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> They can have two separated shops. Specific hardware  Android market + eshop. Nintendo getting a cut from both.
> Requirements base on balancing of the  markets. Ie. System resources
> 
> On the phone right now, so it hard to get my point across.


Nintendo + Android will probably never happen. They seem to dislike using stuff made by other companies and Android is too easily hackable. If they make a smartphone it'll have a Nintendo OS with a Nintendo Store. (eShop or something else)


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

I honestly think the whole idea is terrible. I'd prefer one device for my hardcore games, and one for my phone and shovelware such as angry birds.  Oh wait, i already have that.  I couldn't be happier with the way things are now.  Not everything needs to be crammed into my phone.  How long before our phones have an extra compartment to store our change and packs of gum?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I honestly think the whole idea is terrible. I'd prefer one device for my hardcore games, and one for my phone and shovelware such as angry birds.  Oh wait, i already have that.  I couldn't be happier with the way things are now.  Not everything needs to be crammed into my phone.  How long before our phones have an extra compartment to store our change and packs of gum?


Fight progress all you like - not so long ago, people required separate devices for GPS navigation, multimedia purposes, phone connectivity and internet connectivity - portable video game systems are the next to fall prey to miniaturisation and merger. A mobile device should by proxy do everything you want it to do as far as "digital" tasks on-the-go are concerned, and gaming is one of them. Xperia Play showed that "proper" gaming on the go is entirely possible, a good few of the games available on the platform are quite impressive, even though the "technology" is not quite "there" yet and it's still more of a smartphone than it is a handheld console.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

This sounds like a horrible idea and getting Apple involved sounds even worse. Apple would charge an arm and leg for it.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly think the whole idea is terrible. I'd prefer one device for my hardcore games, and one for my phone and shovelware such as angry birds.  Oh wait, i already have that.  I couldn't be happier with the way things are now.  Not everything needs to be crammed into my phone.  How long before our phones have an extra compartment to store our change and packs of gum?
> ...



I'm not an idiot, I know whats going on.  But at a certain point it needs to stop.  I don't want to be in the middle of a game at an epic moment only for the experience to pull me out because I'm getting a call that may or may not be important.  As it is, I hate listening to music and then for it to be interupted with a little bloop or a ringtone because I got a new email or a phone call is coming in.

I stand by my stance, keep hardcore gaming seperate from smartphones, or at the very least don't stop making strictly hardcore gaming portables.  I think Nintendo is smart enough not to jump that line anytime soon, I don't see their next handheld being a phone.  If however Nintendo tried to do a three tier gaming structure again, I guess I wouldn't be incredibly surprised by that.  But I still think its just a terrible idea, the only people actually clamoring for Nintendo to make games for their phones, are mostly the apple drones, you know who I'm talking about.  And its probably because they paid such a ridiculous amount for their smartphone that they can't justify another purchase for a handheld.  If they went the Galaxy way, they wouldn't have that problem I'm sure.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I'm not an idiot, I know whats going on.  But at a certain point it needs to stop.  I don't want to be in the middle of a game at an epic moment only for the experience to pull me out because I'm getting a call that may or may not be important.


Disable the phone function then. Besides, phone calls on your *separate* phone device are already disrupting that - the difference is that you don't have to search for your phone - you're holding it.





> As it is, I hate listening to music and then for it to be interupted with a little bloop or a ringtone because I got a new email or a phone call is coming in.


Turn off the phone function or mute the ringtone.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an idiot, I know whats going on.  But at a certain point it needs to stop.  I don't want to be in the middle of a game at an epic moment only for the experience to pull me out because I'm getting a call that may or may not be important.
> ...




Wow, you're just not getting it.  I like to be able to simply pause the game or look away for a moment and look at my phone, so I still want the alert of a phone call coming in, if its important I'll take it, if its not, I'll get right back into the game.  Thats the kind of speed that still can't be met by smartphones.  Also, how the hell am I searching for my phone?  Its always in my pocket.  takes less than a quarter of a second to pull it out and look at it.  Music and cutscenes can still play flawlessly this way, and there is so little of an interuption it can't be matched (or at least hasn't been yet, and don't see it happening anytime soon).


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an idiot, I know whats going on.  But at a certain point it needs to stop.  I don't want to be in the middle of a game at an epic moment only for the experience to pull me out because I'm getting a call that may or may not be important.
> ...


Going to be honest
Hardcore gamimg >> smartphone

I bought my smartphone for some minor gaming when I am waiting for something or to surf the internet on the go. I bought my DS to play video games on. I would much rather keep it that way. Smartphones just aren't very fun to game on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I bought my smartphone for some minor gaming when I am waiting for something or to surf the internet on the go. I bought my DS to play video games on. I would much rather keep it that way. Smartphones just aren't very fun to game on.


I said it once in the thread and I'll say it again - nothing about the form-factor of the system would change - it would merely have one more function in the menu. It doesn't require a re-design and it wouldn't be like your average smartphone. Just another function in the menu, really.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2012)

I say no. Not everything needs to be made into a phone. Hell, with Nintendo products now, you're already barely getting any hours, can you imagine how little hours you'd get on a phone?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Wow, you're just not getting it.  I like to be able to simply pause the game or look away for a moment and look at my phone, so I still want the alert of a phone call coming in, if its important I'll take it, if its not, I'll get right back into the game.  Thats the kind of speed that still can't be met by smartphones.  Also, how the hell am I searching for my phone?  Its always in my pocket.  takes less than a quarter of a second to pull it out and look at it.  Music and cutscenes can still play flawlessly this way, and there is so little of an interuption it can't be matched (or at least hasn't been yet, and don't see it happening anytime soon).


What *if* all you get is a tiny pop-up on the bottom of the screen that tells you about an incoming call with two buttons on its side to accept or decline? Does that make you happy? 

Those are not huge hurdles to jump over, it just hasn't been done yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my smartphone for some minor gaming when I am waiting for something or to surf the internet on the go. I bought my DS to play video games on. I would much rather keep it that way. Smartphones just aren't very fun to game on.
> ...


And why would I want that?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I say no. Not everything needs to be made into a phone. Hell, with Nintendo products now, you're already barely getting any hours, can you imagine how little hours you'd get on a phone?


The batteries are the only barrier standing in the way of the merger, yes.


The Catboy said:


> And why would I want that?


To carry just one device that does it all for you, it's quite simple, really. That, and it extends the functionality of the console with extra connectivity modes.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you're just not getting it.  I like to be able to simply pause the game or look away for a moment and look at my phone, so I still want the alert of a phone call coming in, if its important I'll take it, if its not, I'll get right back into the game.  Thats the kind of speed that still can't be met by smartphones.  Also, how the hell am I searching for my phone?  Its always in my pocket.  takes less than a quarter of a second to pull it out and look at it.  Music and cutscenes can still play flawlessly this way, and there is so little of an interuption it can't be matched (or at least hasn't been yet, and don't see it happening anytime soon).
> ...



Still don't like the idea if I'm in a cutscene I don't want it interupted with shit.  And that includes the tiniest of pop-ups. Thats my honest opinion.

And before you say "well when you look at and for your vibrating phone, you're disrupting the viewing process already."  You're wrong, its not hard for me to pull out my phone while still watching a cutscene on my 3DS.  It does not require me to look away from my 3DS to grab my phone out of my pocket, or to look at the name of who's calling (simply hold it up right next to the action on screen).

plus I can't imagine if my phone was the size of a 3DS XL, that would be horrible for making and taking calls.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > And why would I want that?
> ...


I never had a problem before carrying more than one device on me, because personally I see them as two separate devices with two separate functions.
Quite honestly I hate gaming on a smartphone, I find it awkward and annoying. I prefer to keep gaming and smartphones separate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Still don't like the idea if I'm in a cutscene I don't want it interupted with shit.  And that includes the tiniest of pop-ups. Thats my honest opinion.


And yet nobody minds the Achievement Unlocked pop-up.



> plus I can't imagine if my phone was the size of a 3DS XL, that would be horrible for making and taking calls.


The XL's are *optional* builds of the system, but even then, I say Galaxy Note.

I'm not forcing anyone to accept my point of view here, I'm merely trying to say that it's something to think about for the future. The merger of those devices is unavoidable whether we like it or not, the days of dedicated gaming are over, not just on handheld consoles but on home consoles as well. Since the PS2 times, home consoles are becoming more and more of a media hub for the whole house - they no longer offer just gaming. Netflix-like services, internet browsing, message boards and chat connectivity, music, digital store - you can find it all there, and this is the future of handhelds as well.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't like the idea if I'm in a cutscene I don't want it interupted with shit.  And that includes the tiniest of pop-ups. Thats my honest opinion.
> ...




I hate achievements, always have and always will, never ever understood the point of them, and yes I've always thought they were annoying when it pops up to tell you that you "accomplished" something (in reality nothing) that they programmed in the game.  And I'd rather have the XL version, you get a bigger gaming screen and more battery life and its still portable.  Galaxy notes are pretty awesome for everything but making and taking calls, you look like a fool when you do.

I'm not forcing you to accept my point of view either, but surely you must understand where I'm coming from.  I don't think the days of dedicated gaming are over at all, the fact that Nintendo has time and time again been told to move to mobile and always says fuck no is a great indication that smartphones will stick with the silly shovelware shit, and the hardcore games will come to the 3DS and maybe one day the Vita.

plus putting a controller like that in a phone just doesn't work, the PSPGo and the Sony PS phone (whatever that thing was called) was proof positive of this, it felt way too awkward, and you can't simply control with just a touch screen, plus I really do want to keep using 2 screens as well, I just don't see a way where all of the things I want from my portable experience can be crammed in a phone.

But, like I said, i can see Nintendo trying to do a 3 tier thing where they release a phone that only plays casual games for the most part and has a non 3D single screen.  That wouldn't completely surprise me, but don't see anything happening beyond that.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't like the idea if I'm in a cutscene I don't want it interupted with shit.  And that includes the tiniest of pop-ups. Thats my honest opinion.
> ...


Don't speak on behalf of everyone. Any unnecessary pop-ups during gaming is annoying, Achievements being on the top of the list.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 26, 2012)

People lost their shit when the 3ds didn't have 2 circle pads, how the hell are people going to deal with something with no face buttons, dpad, or sticks? 
Also Battery life is a Huge problem as far as merging gaming and mobile phones, the 3ds and vita have shit battery life, add all the mobile phone stuff and your not going to bee going very far with it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2012)

People mind the Achievement pop ups? There's nothing more gratifying than hearing that little "bleep bloop" after meeting the necessary conditions.

Besides, I'm sure there would be a way of mitigating any intrusive notifications or pop-ups (as can be done with achievements). Perhaps have the phone go into "Game Mode" where your phone ignores calls, texts, etc.; once you go back to "Phone Mode", you could see everything you missed.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> People mind the Achievement pop ups? There's nothing more gratifying than hearing that little "bleep bloop" after meeting the necessary conditions.
> 
> Besides, I'm sure there would be a way of mitigating any intrusive notifications or pop-ups (as can be done with achievements). Perhaps have the phone go into "Game Mode" where your phone ignores calls, texts, etc.; once you go back to "Phone Mode", you could see everything you missed.



Again though, I still need to know when I'm getting a call or text, if its important, I pick it up, if not I put it back down.  Its so great the way it is where I don't have to disrupt my gaming in any real way, pull out my phone when it vibrates hold it next to my handheld and see the name of who is calling while I play my game/watch a cutscene or movie/keep listening to my music etc. etc.

And yeah, i honestly do mind the achievements popups, I always thought achievements were completely retarded and unnecessary.  It seems like such a (negative) Nintendo-like innovation, yet its something Nintendo has yet to embrace, which is a little strange.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> People mind the Achievement pop ups? There's nothing more gratifying than hearing that little "bleep bloop" after meeting the necessary conditions.
> 
> Besides, I'm sure there would be a way of mitigating any intrusive notifications or pop-ups (as can be done with achievements). Perhaps have the phone go into "Game Mode" where your phone ignores calls, texts, etc.; once you go back to "Phone Mode", you could see everything you missed.


Yep - it can go straight to a queue if you don't want the pop-ups to annoy you - that's why Flight Mode was invented, to kill the phone feature where it's not allowed or unwanted.

I mean, look at the gaming industry - we've progressed from a "select a game, time settings and save settings" menu to the massive 360 dashboard which features just about anything you'd want from a media hub (no offense to the PS3's menu which comes in a close second place) within a time span of one generation, and I find it hard to believe that progress will be stalled all of a sudden. The last truly gaming-dedicated only handheld was the original DS - everything onwards from that point features additional functions which are in no way related to gaming, but they're important for a mobile device.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > They can have two separated shops. Specific hardware  Android market + eshop. Nintendo getting a cut from both.
> ...


I was talking about the market specifically, but even then, you don't think Nintendo can secure it themselves,
even if they have to make a specific Android OS for their device?



Fear Zoa said:


> your not going to *bee* going very far with it.



Wrong thread...

The way I see it, I rather Nintendo make a smart gaming handheld than putting their games on other phones, specially Apple.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > People mind the Achievement pop ups? There's nothing more gratifying than hearing that little "bleep bloop" after meeting the necessary conditions.
> ...



So what's better, avoiding a minuscule inconvenience of occasionally having to pause a game/ignore calls and texts for a bit, or having to buy two mobile devices (each likely costing hundreds of dollars)? That price advantage is going to tip the scales every single time.

And... why the hate for achievements? They're fun little rewards that add an extra element to the gameplay and add to the replay value. If you don't care for them, you're not forced to seek them out. Plus, if you really hold such a passionate hatred for the notification, you have the option to just turn it off. There's pretty much no downside there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think that they fear such a merger because it's never been done correctly before (NGage, Xperia Play) while it *could be* if only the design was tailored specifically towards a gaming device rather than a smartphone. They "think" it's just going to be a smartphone with a Nintendo logo slapped on it, and that's not the case.

We're talking "exactly what you're gaming on right now, except with a phone function" - nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I think that they fear such a merger because it's never been done correctly before (NGage, Xperia Play) while it *could be* if only the design was tailored specifically towards a gaming device rather than a smartphone. They "think" it's just going to be a smartphone with a Nintendo logo slapped on it, and that's not the case.
> 
> We're talking "exactly what you're gaming on right now, except with a phone function" - nothing more, nothing less.


I do not "fear" this, I see no point in this. Not everything needs a phone. Adding a phone into the equation does not make it innovative.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I do not "fear" this, I see no point in this. Not everything needs a phone. Adding a phone into the equation does not make it innovative.


Does going on Multiplayer anywhere you want, then noticing that your Friends are not online, going to the Home menu without turning off the game, calling them up to have a few rounds at Mass Effect 5, having them log on and playing a skirmsh sound innovative to you? Because it's within reach.

Not everyone has their consoles turned on at all times, so "Mail" doesn't always work. Even if they do, the console isn't necessarily turned on. What people do tend to have on them are phones.

With 4G technology, sky's the limit. Connectivity opportunities skyrocket when you're not dependant on Wi-Fi hotspots.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I do not "fear" this, I see no point in this. Not everything needs a phone. Adding a phone into the equation does not make it innovative.
> ...


I am not big fan of online multiplayer, so I have a bias on that idea and really could care less about it.

Considering I never used my consoles for email and never really cared to do so, I don't see how this would effect my life in any different manor.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> > Still don't like the idea if I'm in a cutscene I don't want it interupted with shit.  And that includes the tiniest of pop-ups. Thats my honest opinion.
> ...



That's weird eh? It's because people like seeing that pop up and hearing that sound. Hell I have it as my facebook notification sound on my phone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdZC5LJswFE


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that the 3DS is already portable enough for gaming without needing to merge it with a phone. I don't really think that mobile gaming is a bad idea and i'm all the more supportive of it but I really hate the idea of making a console and phone device with the standard problems that would occur such as extremely low battery life plus the controls would seem a bit too compact which reminds me of the PSP Go, which was a good console but it was too cramped for my tastes and I prefer the actual PSP. 

My other concern is if Nintendo will pursue this would they make their own OS or would they use someone else's like a modified Android like Sense.


----------



## emigre (Sep 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I do not "fear" this, I see no point in this. Not everything needs a phone. Adding a phone into the equation does not make it innovative.



It would be convenient. If I can have a phone and a traditional handheld console into one device, I would certainly be interested. It beats carrying two devices.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nintendo will never support the iPhone because it means less money for them. Not only will they be restricted to Apple's policies within the app store but they also won't make money selling hardware and will have to give 30% of the revenue to Apple.

It's a stupid idea.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the 3DS is already portable enough for gaming without needing to merge it with a phone. I don't really think that mobile gaming is a bad idea and i'm all the more supportive of it but I really hate the idea of making a console and phone device with the standard problems that would occur such as extremely low battery life plus the controls would seem a bit too compact which reminds me of the PSP Go, which was a good console but it was too cramped for my tastes and I prefer the actual PSP.
> 
> My other concern is if Nintendo will pursue this would they make their own OS or would they use someone else's like a modified Android like Sense.


If your concern is battery life, if they do this, it would probably be two generations away. Batteries are most likely to improve by
then.

Foxi Already showed a possible design to counter that.





Twist Screen.

I'm pretty sure ,just like hardware, that Nintendo would probably get outside help like
years ago with Nokia.



soulx said:


> Nintendo will never support the iPhone because it means less money for them. Not only will they be restricted to Apple's policies within the app store but they also won't make money selling hardware and will have to give 30% of the revenue to Apple.
> 
> It's a stupid idea.


Of course that's a stupid idea, but that not all we are talking about.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks that the 3DS is already portable enough for gaming without needing to merge it with a phone. I don't really think that mobile gaming is a bad idea and i'm all the more supportive of it but I really hate the idea of making a console and phone device with the standard problems that would occur such as extremely low battery life plus the controls would seem a bit too compact which reminds me of the PSP Go, which was a good console but it was too cramped for my tastes and I prefer the actual PSP.
> ...


Battery is a concern but not so much for me since I don't have any online services on unless I need them so my battery is good on any device I use. The twist screen thing looks awesome however I don't think t would reduce the bulkiness of it.

I'm not concerned much about hardware but my actual concern is how would they approach it since they decided to region lock the 3DS wouldn't they need to ditch that for the phone since phones are region free otherwise calling people would be a bloody nightmare otherwise I would be interested in how this comes about. MI do have other concerns but unless there is a product being made and or announced I don't have much other problems with this.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 27, 2012)

Ugh some fan took this controller from an open source project... It's called iControlPad


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Sep 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> *...same tired arguments such as handhelds are dieing...*


If handhelds were dying and iPhones were the way of the future, why are these people so desperate for Nintendo to bring their franchises to the iPhone?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > *...same tired arguments such as handhelds are dieing...*
> ...


So the new DS can instead cost a reasonable $250 with the Nintendo logo to a unrealistic $600 for one with an Apple logo or maybe because they think Nintendo is doing a bad job and wants Apple to "innovate" it.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 27, 2012)

nooooo!!!!! i know they might have to do it sometime in the future but noooo. i don't like these 1 dollar games.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 27, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> nooooo!!!!! i know they might have to do it sometime in the future but noooo. i don't like these 1 dollar games.


They're called shovelware and they have already invaded portable consoles.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 27, 2012)

KingVamp said:


>



But...this phone already exists:


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 27, 2012)

Just because mobile gaming (via phones) exists doesn't mean Nintendo should go that route. Sony did because they don't just deal in gaming, but numerous other offerings. Nintendo, on the other hand, is just with gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> I don't want to be in the middle of a game at an epic moment only for the experience to pull me out because I'm getting a call that may or may not be important.








So appropriate I almost cried.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

Isnt an nintendo DS already small enough ?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


More like, if they are really a true Nintendo+Apple fan, if one going to fall due to the way they do their hardware, the best next thing is to move them to your
second favorite company. Making them a Appletendo. That hurt just to think about. 

If that was really the case, I rather they just modify their hardware.




narutofan777 said:


> nooooo!!!!! i know they might have to do it sometime in the future but noooo. i don't like these 1 dollar games.


I doubt it will come to the point that Nintendo would just do that, if at all.



Just Another Gamer said:


> I'm not concerned much about hardware but my actual concern is how would they approach it since they decided to region lock the 3DS wouldn't they need to ditch that for the phone since phones are region free otherwise calling people would be a bloody nightmare otherwise I would be interested in how this comes about.


They should be able to region lock the game part of the device and not the phone part.



Wever said:


> But...this phone already exists:


Still more of a SmartPhone then a gaming handheld. 



Foxi4 said:


> So appropriate I almost cried.


Honestly, it can come in as a notifcations,but still funny.



DoubleeDee said:


> Isnt an nintendo DS already small enough ?


Well, since this a made up possible future then it might be.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 27, 2012)

I think that Nintendo going mobile would just ruin their 'train of though' so to speak.
Nintendo have always developed their own consoles for their games, and I don't think they're going to change that. The only possibility of Nintendo 
'going mobile' would be that they developed their own mobile.


----------

